# Plastic Meganobz Kit



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

After intending to spend some money at GW Website, I discovered that the standard Ork Meganobz arn't available for order. So, being that I KNOW Orks arn't next in line for a 5th Ed. Dex, once could speculate that we might be seeing a plastic Meganobz kit in the coming months *fingers crossed!*


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

well I hope your right! that would certainly be a great thing!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

This has happened before it doesn't mean they are making plastic ones.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

One can hope........


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

There have been rumours about them floating around for quite a while, but i have yet to see any evidence to back it up.

You can easily make plastic MegaNobz out of the AoBR set anyway.
http://www.the-waaagh.com/forums/?showtopic=35906


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I hope they are moving them to mail order only instead, wouldn't want them to be even more accessible for those damned Ork players who are already beating me enough as it is.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Most metal models have been either removed from GW's website or have gone to Direct Only recently.

Basically, they're selling out their entire stock and then repackaging everything using new materials and a new packaging design. If Meganobz aren't on the site anymore, that means they're probably sold out at this point.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they are still order able this morning,ship withing 24 hours and both variants are available


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> they are still order able this morning,ship withing 24 hours and both variants are available


hmm...i'll look again, but all I saw was kombi models. either way i didn't mean to cause fuss.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Not news or rumours, moving to General


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Killystar Gul Dakka said:


> hmm...i'll look again, but all I saw was kombi models. either way i didn't mean to cause fuss.


well you may want to think about either editing the title of your thread or even asking for it to be deleting, announcing "Plastic meganobs kit" in the news and rumors section is a bit off , particularly when your posting the thread was based on you missing the models on the GW site.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They're not missing though, I can get them just fine on the UK website.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

Well all the same, the TL Shoota Meganob ISNT on the site (which is what i meant by "standard meganob") atleast not the 8 times i've loaded the page, and the key word was "speculate".

MOD feel free to remove thread


----------

